# No other symptoms other than a fever



## orvis (Oct 12, 2011)

My 22 month old has a fever of 101.9 and I am not sure what to do. She had the flu three weeks ago and has no other symptoms. (no vomiting or diarrhea) She is cranky but who wouldn't be with a fever. She was coughing earlier on today but I thought nothing of it as she fake coughs all the time (and was laughing while doing it today.) She has rosy cheeks and other than that appears fine except for the fever.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

She could be starting a cold. My ds used to always start colds off with a fever when he was a toddler.

Also she might have roseola. It presents with a fever for about 3 days then they break out in a rash.


----------



## orvis (Oct 12, 2011)

Well her fever seems to be going down now, though she is still a little warm, it definetly dropped by at least a degree. Whew Thank you pianojazzgirl. She was pretending to cough yesterday or so we thought, maybe it its gong to turn out to be just a minor cold, though she doesn't seem stuffed up much. She is 22 months old so I thought of Rosella but thought she's a little old for it. Maybe it was because of teeth coming in? I just hope she stays well. She's only been really sick once before, and only 'sick' twice in her life. I can't stand seeing her sick and not knowing how to fix it.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

Usually it is teething if my daughter has a fever and no other symptoms (except crankiness). She often has a fever for 12-24 hours and then starts in with the constant gnawing on everything in sight so the I know it is teething. She likes to make me worry I think


----------



## orvis (Oct 12, 2011)

Her fever is going up and down, now its went back up to 102 and then it went down after giving her Camilla teething liquid (by the makers of Boiran homeopathic) and also Hylands, miso soup, and cranberry juice. She wouldn't eat anything but cheerios again, but she did eat some rice cakes and corn later on in the night. She's been drinking plenty of liquids. Maybe its her 2 year molars early on the top? I don't see the teeth yet, just the white of the gum, but she really won't let me look for very long. Its going up and down so much. Darn I thought this was going away, she already had the flu like 3 weeks or so ago. She did sneeze a couple of times today but I don't think its a cold. It must be the teething thing it has to be I hope its just that.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm feeling your pain. We have the same thing going on over here. Fun huh?


----------



## baltmom (Nov 8, 2011)

About a month ago my son had a fever with no other symptoms. We called the doc after 48 hours, and it turned out this was a virus going around - fever, no additional symptoms, resolves in about 5-6 days. No idea if this is what your daughter may have, but at the time I found it comforting to know it was nothing out of the ordinary. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

there was a fever virus going around a few wks ago. where it was low grade fever for a few days and i believe no other symptoms.


----------



## orvis (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I guess now I better call the doctor because her fever has been between 101 to 102 all day long. I also got really scared, because we were using a digital thermometer under her arm, and she was fussing so much and we had to do it like 2 or 3 times an hour, and I hate to put her through that. So my husband went to Walmart to get a forehead swiper, and they are like $40- $50. Can't afford that, so he got one that is suppose to be measured on the child's temple for $10.00. Well, I started to use it it said 104. on one temple then I switched to the other it said 98.0 then I switched again and it said 101 then switched again and it said 105. This is all with in like 2 minutes. So that was great. Went to Fred Meyers, hoping to find a thermometer there, but again too expensive for the ones we wanted. So we had to go to Walgreens, where with a 10 off coupon there was a thermometer for the ear canal for a total of twenty bucks. So got that, and her temp has been around from 101.2 to 101.7. She is very lethargic, won't eat anything, and is whimpering and pale. I am very worried about her. This has been going on for a couple of days now. She is on Medicaid we don't have very good coverage. I don't know what else it could be besides her 2 year old molars coming in too soon but I don't feel any teeth coming in. Her neck is not stiff that I can tell. I don't think its a UTI she doesn't have any rash or smell foul. I am a first time mother, and she has only been sick like 2x before. This is so frightening for me I don't want to get quizzed about her vaccination history again either when I simply just want her to get a check up. Just needed to vent.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

orvis, just wanted to offer up some support. I am so sorry that your dd is feeling so bad.

Will she / is she nursing? That is the best thing for her, if she is.

Also, what my dr has always said right from day one w/ our 1st child is that the temp really doesn't matter ( well it does to some extent ) but how are they behaving, that's the big indicator of illness.

If it was me, I would take her in to the dr. It sounds as if she is feeling horrible, they can rule out stuff, and also they know what kind of yuckies are going around and their symptoms. it will help put your mind at rest.

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## orvis (Oct 12, 2011)

NO she is self weaned after I became pregnant with my 2nd.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

Just wondering how she is doing?


----------



## orvis (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks ella-makes-3, she is doing better, after the fever cleared, she didn't eat normally for about 5 days, but now she's seems to be ok and I am soo relieved. Thanks for checking up on me that's nice.


----------



## orvis (Oct 12, 2011)

I guess it was just her teeth, or a very very low grade flu, the teeth aren't up yet so maybe it was just a little thing she picked up from germs at the store or something.

Geez is it scary and hectic, I wish I could still breastfeed her but when I try to offer to her when she's sick she just sort of laughs at me.

Pretty funny because my own mother breastfeed me for way past 18 months, I'm glad it was so easy to have her just self wean.

But when she is sick, it was so much easier to feel like I was 'curing' her with my breast milks goodness when she was still a nurser.

I


----------

